# Eyes Opened



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hi guys ,

only been on this forum for less than a week ,only stumbled across it by accident doing research for a new purchase ,but since reading all the posts and reading up on the advice given ive made some conclusions .

i need to get some seiko's in my collection ,instead of blowing 200 quid on one watch ,id rather by a few .

i never new anything about brands like orient -wouldnt have considered brands like citizen or seiko or longines, but have seen the light.

so any recomendations -any good sites apart from the ones advertised here - and ebay is it safe.

please help a newbie i thought i had a good collection but i have a lot to learn.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> i need to get some seiko's in my collection ,instead of blowing 200 quid on one watch ,id rather by a few .


Have a look at the RLT Watches Sales site (just click the banner above) - great choice, good prices and good service to boot.

There's also a nice trio of cheap Seiko's going in the RLT sales forum.....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

philjopa said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i need to get some seiko's in my collection ,instead of blowing 200 quid on one watch ,id rather by a few .
> ...


will do that - had a look at those seikos dont think ill go for them - im gonna stick to my 42 mm or above rule from now on but will keep an eye on the sales forum.

i do fancy some russian stuff as well im like a kid in a candy store at the mo - why is it women dont get it with the watch thing.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> why is it women dont get it with the watch thing.


Too busy with shoes and handbags


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> why is it women dont get it with the watch thing.


Because, unlike bags, you can't carry vast quantities of useless crap in a watch, or hubbies car keys.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > why is it women dont get it with the watch thing.
> ...


they are a funny breed . thats enough about them back to looking for watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> ....... im gonna stick to my 42 mm or above rule from now on but will keep an eye on the sales forum.


Good man







... although a word of caution, the dial size also has a bearing on the way a watch "wears" and not just the overall diameter.



jaslfc5 said:


> ..... why is it women don't get it with the watch thing.


One of the mysteries of life .... a 710 will never understand (n.b. 710 is forum code for significant other!) a desire for more than one watch ... and don't try the "well you have 20 pairs of shoes ..... " it doesn't work


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Females, they certainly are one of nature`s more incomprehensible, infuriating yet strangely interesting creations


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

JoT said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ....... im gonna stick to my 42 mm or above rule from now on but will keep an eye on the sales forum.
> ...


You guys make me lauch

I buy better watches than Hippo!!

Watch out or i'll tell the wives!!










Oh seikos are great by the way!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

710 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


women eh god bless em. she doesnt understand my massive trainer collection either.

yeah im investigating seiko's ,poljot,and orients they all float my boat .

ive got some large watches already so i know how they look and how they wear .


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Ask her advive and before she knows it she'll be buying them for you, well thats what Hippo did to me!!

He owns 11 and i bought 6 of them!

How the hell did that happen


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

710 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


Way ta go Hippo, you da man







:notworthy:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

710 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


It's not a general rule, though - Mrs264 would rather put pins in her eyes than let me enjoy another watch purchase. Apparently.


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Bugger!! I've been had!!!!

Costs a bloody fortune and i don't even like them!!
















DOH !!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

710 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


Ahh but it keeps him happy & there`s worse things he could be spending money on


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

710 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


He should write a book


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i need to get some seiko's in my collection ,instead of blowing 200 quid on one watch ,id rather by a few .
> 
> i never new anything about brands like orient -wouldnt have considered brands like citizen or seiko or longines, but have seen the light.


So what do you buy for Â£200 if its not a Seiko, Citizen, Orient or a Poljot??


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i need to get some seiko's in my collection ,instead of blowing 200 quid on one watch ,id rather by a few .
> ...


i dunno thats why im on here - i was looking at a kinds of garbage but i have seen the light.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Sorry I thought you had a collection already ... just curious


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


yeah i have but most of them were presents or bought before i went bankrupt so have to look at cheaper alternatives.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy's selling this in the sale at Â£75







that's about Â£175 cheaper than UK HIGH St. prices


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive got some large watches already so i know how they look and how they wear .


Come on dont be shy, tell us what large watches you have got


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ive got some large watches already so i know how they look and how they wear .
> ...


my breitling and my tag are big uns but what started me on the big watch quest was i almost bought a u-boat night vision whilst on a visit to italy -since trying it on i will not buy a small watch again. used to only look at square watches my raymond weil put an end to that .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


U-Boat Night Vision ... now that is LARGE

You should check out Glycine, they make some nice large watches.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


i know ,it was on the ponte vechio in florence -talked her down from 1400 euro to 900 but didnt have the money so had to let it go but ill be back for that bad boy -will check out glycine ,found other similar u boat types but not sure about them so wont compromise.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...










you should have gone for it at tha price .... the UK RRP is Â£2000!!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


i know ive regretted it ever since - but since the man took away all my credit cards impulse buys like that are put to one side for a year or so.

my plan is at least one watch a month this year to "pad out" my meagre collection.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well if you like them large







....

*Zeno EA-02, Euro Navy Canteen Diver, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels*



















49mm excluding crown, 67mm including crown, 18mm deep, weight @ 180gms!!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well if you like them large
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the sort of thing ill be dabbling in - very nice indeed.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Think i've asked this before.

Am I the only one whose wife knows all my watch buys? In fact she agrees with some. I ask her what she thinks of the odd one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Of course the real giant amongst watches is the Zlatoust Russian Navy Canteen Divers watch


















Weight of the watch is approx. 260 grams

Case diameter 58 mm (less the crown)

Case thickness: 23 mm


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> Think i've asked this before.
> 
> Am I the only one whose wife knows all my watch buys? In fact she agrees with some. I ask her what she thinks of the odd one.


yeah my misses pays interest ,i think its more scared of what or how many ive bought or that im looking at and always ask her what she thinks ,and she will be funding the next couple of purchases - but now and again you get the phrase "what do you need another one for" thats what amazes me

zeno watches are lush, see up until 20 minutes ago i had no idea they existed ,im on their site now they have an amazing red chrono , until 4 days ago i didnt have a wishlist now its got about 900 watches on it - its a good job i cant have credit cards because id be in a big mess right now .


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Think i've asked this before.
> ...


mach im sure youve been asked this before - how many in youre collection , if you dont mind me asking .


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> It's not a general rule, though - Mrs264 would rather put pins in her eyes than let me enjoy another watch purchase. Apparently.


Are you sure that isn't pins in *your* eyes?


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok im not a wife but i listen and i end up buying the watches!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

710 said:


> Ok im not a wife but i listen and i end up buying the watches!!


hes a very lucky guy- the problem i got is could you go out and buy a watch for youre boyfriend /or partner and know its the one he wanted ?

dont think i could leave my wife to it -she has taste ,its just im a fussy bugger.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach im sure youve been asked this before - how many in youre collection , if you dont mind me asking .


As of yesterday 134









Which is meagre compared to Johnbaz`s collection


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

710 said:


> Ok im not a wife but i listen and i end up buying the watches!!


I refer the forum to my earlier post....



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Way ta go Hippo, you da man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok im not a wife but i listen and i end up buying the watches!!
> ...


134 awesome so im interested how do you buy ,do you look for obscure rare,unheard of .or is it all about looks ,or styles .

and knowledge how did you find out about all these brands -how do you ensure what youre buying is real?

thats what im affraid of when buying something new you have no clue about what youre looking at .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> 134 awesome so im interested how do you buy ,do you look for obscure rare,unheard of .or is it all about looks ,or styles .
> 
> and knowledge how did you find out about all these brands -how do you ensure what youre buying is real?
> 
> thats what im affraid of when buying something new you have no clue about what youre looking at .


I am a more than a little scpetical that somoene who said:



> im a watch nut -i have almost 20 already including brietlings, rolex, ramond wiel, tag hauer, mont blanc


seems so unsure and ignorant of brands like Seiko and Orient.

Are you taking the p*ss or are you not telling the truth?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > 134 awesome so im interested how do you buy ,do you look for obscure rare,unheard of .or is it all about looks ,or styles .
> ...


hang on a minute pal- all im saying is when looking at watches i always thought -have to go for rolex's -brietlings etc . but now can see its not about how many thousands of pounds they cost or how blingey , its about style and looks etc . so no not ignorant or taking the [email protected]@ at all just before i was blinkered into the more accepted brands thats all .

that is why people join forums like this to learn off others and aquire knowledge ,look im as straight as they come not on here to waste peoples time or to take the pi"" im here as a genuine watch nut that clearly has a lot to learn .


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

???


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> ???


PMSL bad man Cammy!!!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

710 said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > ???
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


What's the old saying, if it looks like ****, smells like **** and tastes like **** then it probably is ****


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


ok not totally thick but where did you find out about wierd makes like some of the watches mentioned in earlier posts then ,is there sites or books or what?


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just seen a new brand who do big (50mm) watches - TW Steel - don't know anything about them though -- anyone know if they are any good? The bulk of them is quite impressive!

Cheers,

heartyparty


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know what's on JoT's mind, hopefully mistaken identity?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I know what's on JoT's mind, hopefully mistaken identity?


who?


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

hippo said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I know what's on JoT's mind, hopefully mistaken identity?
> ...


Not "banned no 2" surely?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

philjopa said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Please someone enlighten me? Very curious!! So is 710!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

philjopa said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Well it has been sometime since he last tried it on, but as Paul said hopefully a case of mistaken identity


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

philjopa said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


sorry guys its ok i havent been kicked off before - but a bit unsure now whether to ask anyone anything in case they think im having a laugh . whats that all about then.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There is a certain trouble making ex member who keeps re-joining under different user names, starts off by playing the newbie usually then starts trouble, I think some have assumed you might be him again, if they have and you are not I humbly apologise on behalf of the forum, but it can be very difficult to be sure.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> There is a certain trouble making ex member who keeps re-joining under different user names, starts off by playing the newbie usually then starts trouble, I think some have assumed you might be him again, if they have and you are not I humbly apologise on behalf of the forum, but it can be very difficult to be sure.


nah not me i accept youre apologies , ive got enough to deal with in real life to cause trouble with i wouldnt join a forum to stir it up . if anyone wants to check up on me il welcome it - id rather get it sorted now than have peoples backs up .

im genuine honest ,a bit wet behind the ears ill admit but not a pi"" taking timewaster so lets knock it on the head yeah.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Quote

why is it women dont get it with the watch thing.

I'm a female and love watches!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

As a woman, surely your better placed to explain that, rather than a bunch of male degenerates. :biggrin:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

themysterybidder said:


> Quote
> why is it women dont get it with the watch thing.
> I'm a female and love watches!


Wow

Really dug this one out of the catacombs.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

> 23 hours ago, themysterybidder said:
> 
> Quote
> 
> I'm a female and love watches!


 Welcome to the forum. Please introduce yourself in the, um, "INtroduce yourself" section, fill in your profile details, read the forum stickies on "New here?" and "How to attach pics." We look forward to seeing your collection and interests. 

Q: How'd you land on this ancient and trivial thread to revive?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Before I head over to the Introduce section in reply to your question, I have been looking at this website on and off for a while and finally decided I wanted to become a member! I love scrolling through older topics to see if I've missed anything!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

